# IceLink or DICE?



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

el_duderino said:


> So what's the voltage out on the DICE?


Close to that of the ice>Link Plus default - about 2V.


----------



## Tanooki2 (Sep 12, 2005)

Speaking of installs, has anyone had any luck with having a dealer or third-party installation in Southern California?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Tanooki2 said:


> Speaking of installs, has anyone had any luck with having a dealer or third-party installation in Southern California?


Most people contact us directly - since we offer mobile installation in which we come to your home or office.

Feel free to contact me directly if you would like to set up an appointment.


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

Tom is the man... just helped me out with a cross ship on a defective unit. Give him the business guys, he's great! 

Thanks again Tom!


----------



## e39breyton (May 18, 2006)

Hey Tom...

Would 2000 540i radio display the text from the ipod dice???


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

e39breyton said:


> Hey Tom...
> 
> Would 2000 540i radio display the text from the ipod dice???


Yes - all e39 with Business Cassette/CD or Navigation is capable of text display. :thumbup:


----------



## e39breyton (May 18, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> Yes - all e39 with Business Cassette/CD or Navigation is capable of text display. :thumbup:


Well, not if you've retrofitted business cd player into like 97-99 radios rights?

I don't have business cd, but i'm planning on upgrading the radio to one from 2000 540i, and that's why i'm asking if that radio can display or not. Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

e39breyton said:


> Well, not if you've retrofitted business cd player into like 97-99 radios rights?
> 
> I don't have business cd, but i'm planning on upgrading the radio to one from 2000 540i, and that's why i'm asking if that radio can display or not. Thanks.


Yes - this will not change text display compatibility at all. The DICE can still display text on either your OBC Cluster or MID Display. Even if you purchased the DICE now, it will be unaffected when the radio swap is performed.


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

-deleted-


----------



## MiniMe (Jan 20, 2005)

*Replace BMW iPod adapter*

I guess this is a question for Tom.

Last year I wanted to get the ICELINK, but got tired of it being out-of-stock. So I bought the BMW adapter instead. What would be involved in replacing it with the DICE? E.G., Do things have to be "un-done" behind the radio? Can the iPod go in the glove box (as there's not much room in the console)?

Roughly what would it cost to have such an install (I am in OC)?

Thanks - Michael


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

MiniMe said:


> I guess this is a question for Tom.
> 
> Last year I wanted to get the ICELINK, but got tired of it being out-of-stock. So I bought the BMW adapter instead. What would be involved in replacing it with the DICE? E.G., Do things have to be "un-done" behind the radio? Can the iPod go in the glove box (as there's not much room in the console)?
> 
> ...


The BMW kit needs to be "uninstalled" beforehand, or at least disconnected. If you uninstall the BMW kit, you can at least recoup some of the cost on the BMW kit to put towards the DICE.

The iPod can go into the glovebox, there is plenty of cabling for this location. As for installation, email me directly and we'll get some information from you.


----------



## kodten (Mar 9, 2005)

*Firmware Upgrades*

I am leaning towards the DICE but should I be overly concerned that the firmware is only upgradeable by the manufacturer? Exactly what kind of situations would warrant a firmware upgrade? Living in Canada it could get costly shipping the unit back and forth to the states. Let alone the down time w/o an IPOD.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

kodten said:


> I am leaning towards the DICE but should I be overly concerned that the firmware is only upgradeable by the manufacturer? Exactly what kind of situations would warrant a firmware upgrade? Living in Canada it could get costly shipping the unit back and forth to the states. Let alone the down time w/o an IPOD.


Not really. Firmware updates will only be available when new features are presented or bug are discovered and fixed. We have an option of sending a replacement module with updated firmware beforehand so no downtime is present.

Firmware should be the least of your worries with the DICE kit.


----------



## e39breyton (May 18, 2006)

I got the dice kit today, but when I hooked it up to see if it worked, only the right side speakers are playing music and left side speakers are making ipod noise, like the harddisk seek noise. My radio work perfectly, and my CD changer worked perfectly as in both sides of the speakers are working when i play the radio or play cd through cd changer, when i took up ipod, only right side work...

PLEASE HELP.... i got a new ipod just for this setup and it's going downhill...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

e39breyton said:


> I got the dice kit today, but when I hooked it up to see if it worked, only the right side speakers are playing music and left side speakers are making ipod noise, like the harddisk seek noise. My radio work perfectly, and my CD changer worked perfectly as in both sides of the speakers are working when i play the radio or play cd through cd changer, when i took up ipod, only right side work...
> 
> PLEASE HELP.... i got a new ipod just for this setup and it's going downhill...


Check the connections to see if any pins are bent or misaligned (or even missing). If everything looks to be correct, the module will need to be replaced.

If the kit was purchased through us - contact me directly to make arrangements for replacement.


----------



## e39breyton (May 18, 2006)

Do you work for dension???

the person I bought it from referred me to Zoltan at Dension, and I'm getting a replacement soon, and I'm returning my defective one. Which is all good.

I have another question. I was thinking about getting the Clarion N.I.C.E. navigation and then hooking up my ipod video with the clarion's 7 inch monitor.

I know you can do this with some kind of hook up you mentions in some thread. Can you explain how it work and where i can get this? I basically just need a video out from the ipod video. 

Thanks


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

e39breyton said:


> Do you work for dension???
> 
> the person I bought it from referred me to Zoltan at Dension, and I'm getting a replacement soon, and I'm returning my defective one. Which is all good.
> 
> ...


I was with Dension since the beginning of the ice>Link (back in 2002) and work very closely with Dension USA (now DICE) as well as provide field testing for their BMW & Mercedes lineups.

For your video out question, I would recommend the iLink for full control via remote.

*iLink-L2 Multimedia Interface for iPod*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_69_73&products_id=264

This will charge the iPod as well as give full control over video, slideshows and play DivX files as well. If you are looking for a simple TV out cable, I would recommend the Roadshow cables.

*RoadShow Car Audio/Video Cable*
http://www.xtrememac.com/audio/cables/roadshow.php

This will give you an audio/video out from the dock connector for the cleanest signal - and charge the iPod as well.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

e39breyton said:


> the person I bought it from referred me to Zoltan at Dension


Wow... ready to shoot him yet? (Not the person you bought it from...)


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

el_duderino said:


> Wow... ready to shoot him yet? (Not the person you bought it from...)


:rofl:


----------



## e39breyton (May 18, 2006)

Isn't there something extra that just hooks up to the DICE???

It looked like a ipod holder maybe that allowed for an extra video port, and still did everything DICE did....

Do you know anything like that? Thanks.


----------



## e39breyton (May 18, 2006)

I bought it from performance pc on ebay... those guys responded fast to my problem and resolved it quickly with dension and everything is good in that department... no shootin needed...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

e39breyton said:


> Isn't there something extra that just hooks up to the DICE???
> 
> It looked like a ipod holder maybe that allowed for an extra video port, and still did everything DICE did....
> 
> Do you know anything like that? Thanks.


Are you referring to the Video-enabled cradle?

















This item is in stock, it is seperate from the DICE kits:

*DICE iPod Cradle w/ Video Support*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=25&products_id=269


----------



## e39breyton (May 18, 2006)

Yes. That's what I was talking about.

If I buy this, can I use it with my DICE and have audio go into my radio through DICE, and have video go through this??? how would it work??

Thanks.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

e39breyton said:


> I bought it from performance pc on ebay... those guys responded fast to my problem and resolved it quickly with dension and everything is good in that department... no shootin needed...


Not them... many people who speak with Zoltan on the phone have rage issues after.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

e39breyton said:


> Yes. That's what I was talking about.
> 
> If I buy this, can I use it with my DICE and have audio go into my radio through DICE, and have video go through this??? how would it work??
> 
> Thanks.


This provides a video-out from the dock connector - you an output this signal to an external display or if you want to have the video display on the NAV screen, a VSM kit is needed.

*Video Source Module (VSM) for BMW - Core System*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_69_73&products_id=161

Feel free to email me exactly what you are looking for and I'll put together a specific package for you.


----------



## e39breyton (May 18, 2006)

Exactly... What I want is this...

I have IPOD VIDEO
I have DICE KIT
I have CLARION N.I.C.E. GPS NAV Entertainment Windshiled Mounted Unit

Clarion can take a regular composite video input.
I want use my DICE KIT to hook up my IPOD to my car.
I also want a regular video out from my IPOD at the same time so that I can hook the composite video from IPOD to my Clarion and watch the video from there.

I hope this is clear enough. What do I need? Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

e39breyton said:


> Exactly... What I want is this...
> 
> I have IPOD VIDEO
> I have DICE KIT
> ...


As long as the Clarion can recieve an video signal - you're golden. All you need is the DICE Video Cradle, and a 1/8" mini jack to RCA cable (available at your local Radio Shack for under $5).


----------



## e39breyton (May 18, 2006)

So, that thing up there.. the cradle...

http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=25&products_id=269...

this has docking for an ipod, and it pops out a video port, and a connection to regular dice connection right? So the sound plays in through the DICE, and the Video goes straight from the cradle to the monitor correct? Thanks a lot. I'm going to order today hopefully so that it gets here before my long long trip... This will be fantastic... Do you know if the ipod video looks good on 7.5 inch screen?


----------



## e39breyton (May 18, 2006)

I just bought it from your company, the ipod video cradle.

my clarion N.I.C.E. will come on wednesday... 

when do you think the dice cradle will come to new york state from your company?

I can't wait until I see ipod video through the 7.5 inch screen...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

e39breyton said:


> I just bought it from your company, the ipod video cradle.
> 
> my clarion N.I.C.E. will come on wednesday...
> 
> ...


Shipping tomorrow morning, typical shipping time is 2-3 days. You will receive a FedEx number by email and within your web accout as soon as a label is generated to track your package in real-time.

Thanks again for your business!


----------

